# chronoPuzzle (timer for Android devices: smartphone and tablet)



## UnderStorm (Dec 4, 2011)

ChronoPuzzle is a Rubik's cube timer and scrambler for speedcubers.

If you are not at home and if you don't have a stackmat with you, ChronoPuzzle is what you need! 
Discovering how fast you are has never been so simple.

Features:
• Scramble for 2x2 to 7x7, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (Random state), Square-1 (Random state), Megaminx and Skewb.
• Scramble support for all WCA events like 3x3OH, 3x3 BLD, 3x3WF, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD.
• Best, Worst, Mean of 3, Best Mean of 3, Average of 5, Best Average of 5, Average of 12, Best Average of 12, Average of 100, Best Average of 100, Session Average, Standard Deviation, Session Mean.
• Timer format (seconds, deciseconds, centiseconds, milliseconds) - Timer precision: 1 millisecond.
• Hold to start, tap to stop.
• Save battery life (very useful during BLD solves).
• You can add parities and penalties, pop and DNF's.
• WCA inspection (15 seconds countdown).
• It's possible to modify your times whenever you want.
• Save and load your session automatically.
• The timer reads the solve for you in several languages!
• Portrait/Landscape mode.
• Tablet support.
• Possibility to resize the font size of the timer/scramble.
• Minimal interface.
• You can share your average where do you want!

ChronoPuzzle is already on Android Market, so you can download it immediatly! It's free 
If you have any suggestions to help me improve the next release, please don't hesitate to contact me in this thread or by email 
I hope you enjoy this app. Happy cubing 

QR Code:






Screenshot:




Tags: wca, rubik, cube, speedcuber, timer, scrambler, puzzle, chronopuzzle, android


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 4, 2011)

I am downloading right now. I will edit this post once I try it out.


----------



## cedric (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you! I will use it instead of speedcubetimer on my android.


----------



## otsyke (Dec 4, 2011)

great!

can i ask why the app needs the complete network access permission?

Thank you!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 4, 2011)

For those who like QR codes...


----------



## UnderStorm (Dec 5, 2011)

@otsyke: at the moment it isn't very usefull, but in the future release I'm going to add stuff that require internet XD Thanks for downloading !  

@jtjogobonito: Perfect! Thank you! I'll add this png in the main post 

@AllOfYou: Thanks guys!! And remember, if you have any ideas or cool feature that you want in chronoPuzzle, feel free to contact me!


----------



## Carson (Dec 5, 2011)

It is possible to get a time of 0.00, 0.10, 0.20, 0.30, or 0.41, but it is not possible to get any times in between. I was able to get 0.41 or 0.50, but no other times between those. You can also visually see that the seconds are not entirely constant, i.e., there appears to be more times between some seconds than others. May I ask what function you are using for timing?


----------



## UnderStorm (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you Carson, you are right! I'm using a thread which updates every 100 milliseconds, but now i'm going to set this value to 1 millisecond!


----------



## tim (Dec 5, 2011)

UnderStorm said:


> I'm using a thread which updates every 100 milliseconds, but now i'm going to set this value to 1 millisecond!


 
I hope you're not doing something like:


```
def updates_every_1ms(event)
  time += 1
end
```

This would lead to very inaccurate times.


----------



## UnderStorm (Dec 5, 2011)

tim said:


> I hope you're not doing something like:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
No, I'm not doing that  
My "error" was just like I call the thread every 100 milliseconds instead of 10 or 1.. I'm not getting the time in that way, but using a function that returns the milliseconds passed since the timer started!


----------



## x-colo-x (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you fixed the timer issue mentioned above?

I like JustinTime timer but it doesn't save sessions if my phone locks the screen. Which makes it bad if I have to leave somewhere. I'll download this upon your answer.


----------



## UnderStorm (Dec 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Have you fixed the timer issue mentioned above?
> 
> I like JustinTime timer but it doesn't save sessions if my phone locks the screen. Which makes it bad if I have to leave somewhere. I'll download this upon your answer.


 
Yes, rigth now I uploaded a new better version and I fixed the problem of the timer


----------



## UnderStorm (Dec 9, 2011)

NEW VERSION AVAILABLE!! 1.2 !!!!

Here it is the new feature:

- Timer precision set to 1 millisecond.
- Share your average on Facebook, Twitter etc..
- Added Megaminx scrambler.
- Fixed several bugs.
- Added average of 50.
- Added voices (Italian, German, French, Spanish, Korean, Chinese, Japanese).


----------



## Chesnut (Dec 12, 2011)

It seems great, but could use some small edits. For example, the first thing I noticed was that the blue bar with instructions distracted me when I was trying to scramble by cube using the scramble written just below the blue bar.

Also, two things you are probably already aware of ( inb4 "they're features not bugs" ):
Screen turning off.
Times not saving.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 13, 2011)

Just downloaded and am trying it out. Very nice, works well. My only compliant (I think someone mentioned it above) is that the blue bar scrolling at the top of the screen is a bit distracting. I think having it fade out after a few seconds would be nice. Thanks for the great timer


----------



## UnderStorm (Dec 13, 2011)

Chesnut said:


> It seems great, but could use some small edits. For example, the first thing I noticed was that the blue bar with instructions distracted me when I was trying to scramble by cube using the scramble written just below the blue bar.
> 
> Also, two things you are probably already aware of ( inb4 "they're features not bugs" ):
> Screen turning off.
> Times not saving.



Mmm.. do you think that the blue bar distract you? Do you mean when it's scrolling or everytime? Because after the first solve, the scrolling text disappear and the blue bar shows the name of the puzzle only. It seems cool for me XD I don't know what to do..
Anyway thanks a lot for your opinion, and if you have other advices let me know them 



iEnjoyCubing said:


> Just downloaded and am trying it out. Very nice, works well. My only compliant (I think someone mentioned it above) is that the blue bar scrolling at the top of the screen is a bit distracting. I think having it fade out after a few seconds would be nice. Thanks for the great timer



Thanks for downloading!! 
Do you really think that it's distracting? Because as I mentioned above, the scrolling text is only visibile during the first solve and since the second solve the blue bar shows the name of the puzzle only without scrolling!


If you guys do you think that I have to remove the blue bar (after you have read my motivation) just let me now another time, but I will be very sad.  Lol


----------



## Chrisalead (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it possible to have a direct link to the application file ? Because I have an Archos device that can't use the android market to download apps. My only 2 ways to get apps is either with the Archos website (an equivalent to android market) or manual install...

Thanks !


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have downloaded it and my biggest issue, besides the times not savign if I exit the app is that the scramble text is too small. This is an issue with almost all timers and it doesn't make any sense; utilize the space you have!!! I don't say this to be mean, it is just something that has frustrated me in many timers. There is sooo much room to increase the font size.


----------



## UnderStorm (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, you are right, man. In the next version I'm going to fix this common issue.. thanks for downloading it and for posting your opinion!!


----------



## Carson (Dec 15, 2011)

The scramble size is an issue for me as well. I have yet to find a scrambler that works well on my tablet... the text is ok on a phone, but with all of the extra real estate on a tablet screen, it would be nice if it scaled.


----------



## UnderStorm (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, the text will be bigger in the next release for tablet!


----------



## UnderStorm (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello guys, I'd like to inform that, since today, ChronoPuzzle is available for iOS devices too! Happy cubing


----------



## UnderStorm (Apr 23, 2012)

A new version is available!!! 

- Fixed some bugs.
- Possibility to resize the font size of the scramble.
- Changed way to delete a solve.
- Save and load your session automatically.
- Modified the graphics.
- Now you can save battery life, without seeing the time, while you are solving a cube.

Added new screenshots!!!


----------



## unirox13 (Apr 23, 2012)

Add an option for an inspection and this will become my default timer. Great, clean, and simple timer.


----------



## geocine (May 22, 2012)

*Suggestion*

I would like to suggest 3x3 scramble subsets from qqtimer and prisma puzzle timer these are:

1. last slot + last layer -> qqtimer
2. last layer -> qqtimer
3. f2l training -> prisma puzzle timer

and I noticed the red and green light is always on. I think the red and green lights should behave the same way to that of the stackmat timer:

1. lights initially off
2. green turns on 
3. then red turns on before you could lift your finger to start timing.


----------



## UnderStorm (Sep 25, 2012)

geocine said:


> I would like to suggest 3x3 scramble subsets from qqtimer and prisma puzzle timer these are:
> 
> 1. last slot + last layer -> qqtimer
> 2. last layer -> qqtimer
> ...



Thanks for suggestions!!


----------



## UnderStorm (Oct 23, 2012)

ChronoPuzzle has reached 1000 downloads !!! Thanks guys!!!!  I'm really happy!!!


----------



## shAdowz (Mar 19, 2013)

is there any direct link for a direct download in my computer?
what I do is I download files using the computer then bluetooth it to my phone.


----------



## UnderStorm (Jan 2, 2014)

Update:

+ you can change the size of the timer/scramble
+ added Pyraminx scramble
+ added Square1 scramble
+ added Skewb scramble
+ added WCA events like 3x3OH, 3x3 BLD, 3x3WF, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD
+ WCA inspection
+ landscape support
+ tablet support
+ New Scrambler mode
+ fixed minor bugs

Let me know if you have any idea!
Thank you and happy 2014 to everyone!


----------



## thesolver (Jan 11, 2014)

It would be better if the graphics are improved for tablets.
For example, the font of the timer and stackmat like lights.


----------



## UnderStorm (Jan 14, 2014)

You can change the size of the font in Settings menu!
Did you mean something else?


----------



## Ymir (Jan 14, 2014)

Unfortunately I do not have a "pure android" tablet.. would you put this on the amazon app store?


----------



## thesolver (Jan 16, 2014)

No I meant the type of font used.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 16, 2014)

Have skewb scrambles been fixed yet?


----------



## UnderStorm (Feb 15, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Have skewb scrambles been fixed yet?



Yes, they have been fixed 

New features:

+ Skewb's scramble fixed
+ added Mean of 3, Best Mean of 3, Session Mean, Average of 100, Best Average of 100
+ added new menu tab: times (history)
+ you can choose the time format (seconds, decisecond, centisecond, millisecond)
+ Graphic user interface improved
+ Share your times and/or averages where do you want!
+ fixed minor bugs

Thank you for the support


----------



## UnderStorm (Mar 24, 2014)

NEW VERSION UPDATED (1.6)

+ BUG HAS BEEN FIXED
+ NEW EVENT: Edges & Corners training!! Very useful for learning/improving your BLD solves!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi. I've been using ChronoPuzzle for a while and I think it's great. I was wondering if there would be any chance of adding average of 25 and average of 50?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 18, 2014)

UnderStorm said:


> Yes, they have been fixed



I hadn't checked the app recently, but now that I used it again, thank you..


----------

